# Crohn's and Honey



## bhfury

My wife was diagnosed with Crohn's a few years. She is currently on methotrexate - a weekly injection she gives herself and has helped her to some extent. She has been reading book and getting ready to follow a diet called "Great Taste - No Pain" She has just ordered the book and prayfully it will help. I've emailed a few drs. who have been doing studies on Lupus and honeybee sting and/or honey therapy to see if there are any apitherapy regiments will help.

Any and all formation on this topic will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bizzybee

I've not seen this one fury. Probably similar in design I'm guessing? It's not a terribly hard diet to follow but is for someone used to eating out. Fast food is history. There is just nothing on their menu's that can be eaten.

From what I understand most eventually wind up on prednisone. A useless steroid that takes years off your life with every dose that does nothing but cause further complications without any results for the disease.

Over the past few months I have accumulated so much disdain for the medical establishment. Played so many games and useless witch hunts by doctors purely for the sake of milking insurance for every possible penny available, knowing that there was no reasonable justification for the testing/treatment. Meanwhile me, the patient suffering with no other alternatives but to play along. Trust me, I have had many words with doctors, their offices and hospitals over the past few months. No doubt some now dread to see me coming. I have busted more than one of them at their game and they all know that I am paying very close attention.

We have to look out for ourselves and certainly not blindly put our faith in an increasingly corrupt establishment that portrays having our best interest at heart. I don't doubt the conviction of most individuals that care for us, but they are regulated by a higher power that is driven by greed. Sorry if I have a harsh opinion. But I've been there, watched 100's of thousands go down the tubes for no other reason and didn't even get the t-shirt. 

Hope your wife finds some help and relief!! There's a growing community out there in support of the diet from people having great success with it. Quite a bit of information on the web that's free.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

Very interesting. I do think honey will cure or help cure a lot of things but most Drs. either don'tknow about it or are afraid to prescribe it becuse it is not tought in Medschool.If we could find a way to add the honey bee to their paycheck it might change the way they think.


----------



## bhfury

She hasn't had to take prednisone yet, but at times will take 3 entocort 9 ml pills when the flare ups are bad. I'm not sure how many hobbyist beeks there which are Medical Drs or Scientist, but it would be nice if someone in the medical or scientific field would run with this.


----------



## bhfury

Just got this back for a MD who does apitherapy. He wrote it for my wife. Now, I will need to find a good source of propolis.

_Greg,

I feel that the honey may be helpful for Crohn’s disease and there is good evidence that Propolis is helpful for Crohn’s.

The exact right dose is not known and probably different for different people. I would start with 1000mg of Propolis three times a day and work my way up from there on a weekly basis depending on the response.

I would take 1 tablespoon of Honey three times a day.

You could join the American Apitherapy Society and tap into an organization with members who can also help you with your questions.

I don’t know that I would sting her feet without knowing what the rash is due to- which I don’t. Maybe they’ll get better with the Propolis._


----------



## cow pollinater

I know nothing about Crohns but my wife has had amazing success treating her disease with nutrition and apitherapy and according to the best and brightest nothing can be done for her. Reliv shakes have been a Godsend for us. They offer a nutrition supplement for just about anything that ails you AND IT WORKS! My wife has cut her pain meds in half and has cut back quite a few of the other meds with three shakes a day. When the pain does get out of hand a few stings work faster and better than the drugs do.:thumbsup:

Best of luck as you all sort through it.


----------



## Countryboy

_The diet is simple and returns to the basic diet people ate before man started making processed foods. Vegetables, fruits and meats alike are fine but only in there native forms. _

Sounds a lot like the Biblical old testament 'clean foods' diet. 

_Now, I will need to find a good source of propolis._

Check eBay. I think I saw The Honey Householder had some listed the other day on eBay. (or PM him)


----------



## bhfury

CP - Your Crohn's Disease eduction. Pull up a chair.....

Crohn's Disease is an autoimmune disease, in which the body's immune system attacks the gastrointestinal tract, causing inflammation; it is classified as a type of inflammatory bowel disease. Crohn's Disease is an inflammatory disease of the intestines that may affect any part of the gastrointestinal tract, causing a wide variety of symptoms. It primarily causes abdominal pain, diarrhea, vomiting, or weight loss, but may also cause complications outside of the gastrointestinal tract such as skin rashes, arthritis, etc. 

There is no cure for this disease only treatment of the symptons. I'll have my wife look into Reliv.


----------



## cow pollinater

Thanks for the education. Sounds like those of us who are blissfully ignorant should be thankful. 
When you look into the Reliv, try the Arthaffect. It is designed to help with arthritis but it does a number on just about any kind of inflamation.


----------



## Claressa

My sister and father have Crohn's, I happen to be a scientist, and am also (obviously) a beek. I haven't seen much in the peer-reviewed journals about apitherapy for Crohn's but I wouldn't discount it. The last theory I read was that it was induced in some people after infection with atypical Mycobacteria. The *hypothesis* is that it's an autoimmune disease that is triggered by low grade infection like rheumatic fever after a bout of strep throat. Given the natural antibiotic properties of honey and propolis, they might be beneficial.


----------



## kbenz

I will pass this on. my best friend was just diagnosed with chrones. thanks


----------



## bhfury

I will continue to do my research and hopefully someday there will be cure for this disease.... we can hope that for all devistating dieases.


----------



## KSbee

I have crohn's, it sucks. Literally, it sucks the life right out of you. I've dealt it for about 13 years. For the first couple of years, I just tried to ignore the pain until I became anemic and had to visit the doctor, who took about a year to figure it out. 

It's been mostly under control with meds for the remainder of the time. I've heard the diet mentioned works well, however I've not been disciplined enough to try it. 

I have read about some docs experimenting with doing bone marrow transplants to reset the immune system. I haven't heard it's worked long term, however short term prognosis was good.


----------



## bhfury

KSbee said:


> I have read about some docs experimenting with doing bone marrow transplants to reset the immune system. I haven't heard it's worked long term, however short term prognosis was good.


Now that's interesting as well. Any idea of the Dr's name? Or the which article it was?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ronnyclif

I have dealt with this disease for about 5 years and I just ordered the book. I will try it and follow up with my results.....thanks for the info!


----------



## bhfury

My wife has ordered two books - Great Taste No Pain and Breaking the Vicious Cycle. Right now she is following the Great Taste No Pain and says it is really working for her. I too will keep everyone posted on her progress.


----------



## Bizzybee

I'm still with the diet and it is working, where the anti-inflammatory drugs only screwed up my liver function nicely for me. I stopped them before damage occurred thankfully.

Folks with the disease understand what it's all about and are looking for answers that the doctors don't have quite honestly. And yes there is evidence that it's caused by certain types of bacteria or their waste products. It's not that the foods eaten directly help with the problem but rather don't cause the digestive tract to secrete fluids to assist in the digestion of foods that can't readily be absorbed. In turn setting up the breeding/feeding grounds for the bacteria' to prosper.

I have not seen any reference to the anti-bacterial advantage by the use of honey, not that it doesn't exist. But rather that because complex carbohydrates are restricted in the diet, honey is the only acceptable sugar other than fruit sugars because they are readily absorbed and require no digestion.

Were it not for the fact that I have close personal and trusted friends that have put the disease into remission by means of following the diet for an extended period, followed by a regiment of anti-biotic's I too may likely be skeptical of the diet. But I can say from my own personal experience so far is that if the diet isn't followed strictly and without cheating, it will not work and the disease will very quickly show you that.

People should also recognize that everyone has the disease at varying levels. And the further one person is into the disease than another will dictate what foods they can get away with eating. For those in advanced stages, the diet is extremely restrictive and relaxes as progress is made in the healing. And I have found that some foods that should be ok for me to have, do without a doubt not work for me. I'm sure it will vary by every individual to some degree. 

So until the doctors or the AMA come up with an alternative to removing my digestive tract one small piece at a time until there is no more, I will continue with what is working and looking for my own answers.


----------



## rweakley

I am beginning to wonder what kind of which doctors you have over there in Georgia. Here in St. Louis removing intestine is a last resort. Even my first doctor back in 92 wanted surgery to be a last resort. I did have surgery to remove a total of 10 inches, but it had more to do with the tennisball sized growth than my crohn's disease. I was first diagnosed back in 1992 and was given the normal prednisone to end the flare and then azathioprine to keep me from flaring. Well I wasn't rich enough or disciplined enough to take a daily med so it wasn't working for me. azathioprine was like 90$ a month and that was right out of high school no insurance. After my surgery in 2001 the doctors put me on Remicade an every eight week IV infusion and for the most part things are fine. I will have to try eating more honey and propilis, although 1000mgs 3 times a day seems like a lot. I'll have to see how much a gram is and then tell the girls to pick up the pace a little.


----------



## bhfury

Here is what my wife says about her Crohn's. I know since she has been doing this proper food combining diet, she has felt much better - see below.

_As many of you know, I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease in 2008 and have been suffering the miserable effects ever since. The prescription medications for Crohn's are questionably as bad as the disease itself! I don't usually send out mass emails, but I think this is important. Ever since I ordered this program (it was around $40), I've been living a much better quality of life and have stopped my weekly sub-cutaneous injections (YAY, it’s been over a month!).

Please check this website out right away. It is so encouraging; I just can't describe how great I feel. It also helps people with IBS, indegestion, Acid Reflux, Ulcerative Colitis, weightloss and others (even though you don't have to have something wrong with you to try it -- it's great for anyone).

http://www.greattastenopain.com/cmdt.asp?id=1159363

And when you go to this site, make sure you request the free report. It's called "Pain-Free In 1 Day." You'll get their newsletter, too. If you purchase the program, use the link in this email and I will receive a referral credit. 
It's unbelievable. And it makes perfect sense.
It was all so easy to do; I still can't quite believe it. I wish I'd found this a few years ago. It was all in the foods and the food combinations I was eating. Just a few minor changes and I've been a new person ever since. 

I’m so happy with the results I just had to share with all of you.

...Virginia_


----------



## gconran

Busybee - best of success on this diet! It looks like it helps remove certain key triggers that cause the symptoms (or exacerbate them)!

Have you looked at the Living/Raw food method of eating? - it's not quite a 'diet' but an approach to how to eat 'right' (not the SAD way)... This, combined with Green Smoothies (simply fruit or veggies blended with greens) - there are several books on amazon.com) detail how to simply shift your standard diet to a plant-based one, using non-cooked foods (honey is acceptable). They key is getting all the nutrients into the body in the easiest way for optimum health - we eat 3 or more times a day, and each meal could be considered a drug. Make that drug count!


----------



## bhfury

My wife was told a few weeks ago to try:

1 to 2 tsps of Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in 8 oz of water with 1 to 2 tsps of raw (organic) honey. Take this three times a day.

500mg of propolis 3X/day and 500mg of Royal Jelly at night. This along with her proper food combining is doing wonders for her.


----------

